# Political Leaning of Engineers & Other Professions?



## SpyTech (Aug 9, 2013)

I would have posted this in the Politics sub-forum of this forum, but for some reason didn't have those privileges.

What does everyone think of the political leanings of engineers in general, or of those you work with?

I work with mostly engineers, military folks, law enforcement, technicians...and it is clear that everyone is a conservative. The break room TVs stay on Fox News. lol. I'm conservative too, and I like the casual engineering dress code, so I feel right at home. I'm pro guns, capitalism, security/defense, freedom, etc. I'm 100% anti gay-rights (homos disgust me), environmentalism, taxes, socialism. I don't care who I offend and have no desire to be politically correct. And my workplace is male-dominated. The only women are the secretary, one analyst, and some old fat lady that watches youtube videos all day and is supposed keeps track of security protocols. We often joke about the silly liberal media bias and stuff in the news.

I hear that scientists are more liberal, and most engineers are conservative. But I'm sure people on both sides can argue that. What are things like at your job? Liberal or conservative?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 9, 2013)

Must. Keep. Mouth. Shut...

Let's just say, you have your views, I have mine. Nothing either of us says will change the opinion of the other, so I'm just not going to start.

lol @ Fox "news"...

BEWBS!!!

:Banane20:


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2013)

^read some of the poltical threads and you will get an idea


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 9, 2013)

I like toast!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Supe (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 9, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I like toast!




I like money.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 9, 2013)

Did I mention the fact that the owner of this site drives a Prius and is moving to an area referred to as "The Peoples Republic" because of it's leftist views...


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 9, 2013)

^ :banhim:


----------



## Krakosky (Aug 9, 2013)

I like 1/4 lb wieners. Occasionally with mayo on them.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 9, 2013)

I sleep in a drawer.


----------



## cement (Aug 9, 2013)

I got blisters on my fingers.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 9, 2013)

I occasionally work from my couch.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2013)

what's the difference between a couch and a sofa for you? i think it is like the pop/soda agrument.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 9, 2013)

They're all "Coke" dammit!!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 9, 2013)

Coke sucks! Dr. Pepper FTW!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 9, 2013)

Pepsi?

I just want to say that I consider myself somewhat conservative, but the thing about male-dominated workplace tells me that you are way behind the times. Maybe you should consider working in Japan. I think they have more of a male-domination thing there.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 9, 2013)

It's not Beirut, it's beer pong.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> It's not Beirut, it's beer pong.


----------



## csb (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 9, 2013)

battlesh*ts?


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 9, 2013)

You know whose Battleshots I'd like to sink? Australians. Always throwing another shrimp down on the barbie and riding their kangaroos around all day.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 9, 2013)

Krakosky said:


> I like 1/4 lb wieners. Occasionally with mayo on them.




no, no, no... they must have the extra meat and special sauce on them... the mayo can be added afterwards...

Wait, what was the original question? What do I like about my job? Haven't had one of them in a while.... maybe cause I don't want to be a secretary, analyst, or some old fat lady...

geeze... like dividing by zero.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 9, 2013)

It's technically the wife Prius!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 9, 2013)

I didnt say it was yours, I only said you drive it...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 9, 2013)

I may have to swing through Texas and pick up a W sticker just for fun!!

The Prius is actually fairly comfortable once you get in it.. It's just hard for a 6'2" dude to get in and out of it...


----------



## sycamore PE (Aug 9, 2013)

I drive a bicycle so does that make me liberal? But I'm a married white woman who goes to church, so I think that makes me republican. I'm a liberal republican. Did I mention I like trees?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 9, 2013)

^^^ damn dirty hippy


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 10, 2013)

sycamore PE said:


> I drive a bicycle so does that make me liberal? But I'm a married white woman who goes to church, so I think that makes me republican. I'm a liberal republican. Did I mention I like trees?






Are you mocking me? no one can be more of a liberal republican but me.... i'm a married white woman.... a Catholic attending a baptist church....

wait... I own a chainsaw, a gas drinking 4x4 and am a military spouse.... yeah.... i'm balanced... despite my love of maples and hate of sweet gums


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey wait I own a stripper pole and I am a solid Reagan Republican


----------



## maryannette (Aug 10, 2013)

I am a married white woman and I go to church, but not every Sunday. I haven't ridden a bike in years, but I think it's like sex ... once you've done it, you never forget how.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 11, 2013)

I think riding bicycles is like having sex... you don't have to good at it to try it for the first time. And you get "good enough" at it real quick!


----------



## csb (Aug 11, 2013)

I have never skinned my knees having sex.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 11, 2013)

csb said:


> I have never skinned my knees having sex.




Really?!?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 11, 2013)

Sex and bike riding are very similar. I don't do either often enough, I'm constantly wondering why both need to be lubricated so often, and when I'm finished, my groin hurts.


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 11, 2013)

maryannette said:


> I haven't ridden a bike in years, but I think it's like sex ... once you've done it, you never forget how.




When I was younger, I used to ride my bike frequently and in any place and position my bike and I could manage. Now with kids and work, I'm lucky if I get a ride in once a month.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 11, 2013)

I hope you got a big trunk...cause I'm going to put my bike in it


----------



## Dleg (Aug 12, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> ... and I am a solid Reagan Republican




Hey me too - did you vote for Reagan in 4th grade like I did?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Dleg said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > ... and I am a solid Reagan Republican
> ...




No, I voted for Obama before I was born...along with all of the dead people.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2013)

I did, I had a fake ID to save us from Jimmy Carter...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2013)

Dleg said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > ... and I am a solid Reagan Republican
> ...




He should have beaten Ford in that primary!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2013)

maryannette said:


> Pepsi?


----------



## csb (Aug 12, 2013)

I cried when Reagan left office...because I was 10 and had never known another president.


----------



## PE-ness (Aug 13, 2013)

Reagan was a dick.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 13, 2013)

Walking down my office hallway:

1) Building inspectors are mostly former military and Republican

2) Planning Department is all "green" and Democrat

3) Engineering is pretty much 50/50


----------



## PE_2_Be (Oct 24, 2013)

I agree with the original poster 100%. I hate taxes, socialism in any form, gay people, gun control advocates, and think liberal arts degrees are useless. Lol. Conservative all the way!


----------



## PE_2_Be (Oct 24, 2013)

And Obama is a faggot. I saw a story today that he wants to make the Marines wear girly hats with their uniforms. Ugh.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2013)

after working in an office in downtown Boulder for 90 days I can honestly say I think I am the only person here who doesnt think that Obama "isnt liberal enough"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2013)

PE_2_Be said:


> I agree with the original poster 100%. I hate taxes, socialism in any form, gay people, gun control advocates, and think liberal arts degrees are useless. Lol. Conservative all the way!






PE_2_Be said:


> And Obama is a faggot. I saw a story today that he wants to make the Marines wear girly hats with their uniforms. Ugh.


----------



## PE_2_Be (Oct 24, 2013)

Serious.


----------



## Exception Collection (Oct 24, 2013)

From what I've seen, Engineers tend towards moderate (Democrat), strongly politically conservative (Republican), or radical social conservative (Tea Party) - but none of them are *defined* by that - see Road Guy's ecomobile. Our nature is to (generally) seek out what we see as the most efficient way of doing things for ourselves, rather than following the genpop herd mentality in everything.

Personally, I consider myself socially* liberal, financially** moderate, and politically*** moderate to conservative. I'm not as liberal as some of my friends and family, I'm left-center on most of the forums I'm on, but I'm certainly more liberal than most posters here.

*Social policies - civil rights

**Financial policies - taxes, safety nets

***Political policies - limitations on government power


----------



## goodal (Oct 25, 2013)

If you can't tell already, you're not going to get too many real answers posting a topic as controversial and flammable as this. I am as conservative as they come and so are most of those I work with, but I don't think you can lump all engineers, architects, linemen or waitresses into one category or political group. It all depends on where you live/work and those you choose to hang with. Most of us, hang with people of like passions/thoughts, so it skews your world view to think that most everyone is like you. Unfortunately, most of the world is not like me or we wouldn't have Obama as president, homosexuals openly serving in the military, or socialized medicine (to name a few).

PS. You might try taming your post a little bit in the future if you want real answers. Saying everybody you hate is not a good way to get started around here.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 28, 2013)

csb said:


> I have never skinned my knees having sex.








Then you are absolutely doing it wrong.


----------



## PE_2_Be (Oct 28, 2013)

goodal said:


> If you can't tell already, you're not going to get too many real answers posting a topic as controversial and flammable as this. I am as conservative as they come and so are most of those I work with, but I don't think you can lump all engineers, architects, linemen or waitresses into one category or political group. It all depends on where you live/work and those you choose to hang with. Most of us, hang with people of like passions/thoughts, so it skews your world view to think that most everyone is like you. Unfortunately, most of the world is not like me or we wouldn't have Obama as president, homosexuals openly serving in the military, or socialized medicine (to name a few).
> 
> PS. You might try taming your post a little bit in the future if you want real answers. Saying everybody you hate is not a good way to get started around here.


Ha ha, yeah, I like to be a bit contentious online. And I have a confession to make, I AM THE ORIGINAL POSTER! My other account "SpyTech", got banned for some reason, as have my other accounts on here, so I can't access them to post anymore. I like to troll the internet. I'm actually a pathetic loner guy with no friends, so I get online and talk shit and get on my right-wing rants offending anyone and everyone that I can. It makes me feel like a big man! So yeah, I'll say that I hate dykes, faggots, pedophiles, criminals, smelly homeless people, lazy people milking the welfare system, muslims, tree-huggers, socialists, gun control advocates, tax increases, and other liberal scum of the earth. I'm liberalphobic. I hope to get my PE next year to give me a career boost, so I can work on some top secret government weapons projects that will annihilate terrorists. Really badass killing machines with classified technologies. OH YEAH!

AAAARRRGGGHHHH!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2013)

I dont remember spytech, but if you came off with heavy insults then you might have made the banned list....we dont ban that many people, you normally have to distinguish yourself to make that list..

I hate welfare queens also, but you dont have to be a lazy daddyleess kid born in the projects to be one, take for isntance Lockheed Martin Corporation..

Look into the F-22 Program, it was genius, they built it in 31 states, that way it would be almost impossible to cut without hurting a lot of congressional districts...

Im failry down the middle politically but the only democrat I have ever voted (in a national election) for was Zell Miller


----------



## PE_2_Be (Nov 4, 2013)

Notice that all of these crazy mass-murders and terrorist acts (Naval Yard, Aurora CO Batman movie, Ft. Hood, VA Tech, Columbine, Boston Bombings, FRC incident in DC, 2010 Discovery Bldg Hostage Crisis, etc.) are done by...LIBERALS! If you want this country to be safer, get rid of the liberals. Or at least don't let liberals have access to any weapons. The world will be a better place.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 5, 2013)

> Look into the F-22 Program, it was genius, they built it in 31 states, that way it would be almost impossible to cut without hurting a lot of congressional districts...


It actually has components built in all 48 contiguous states.


----------



## csb (Nov 5, 2013)

Ooh, I like when someone's status has been upgraded to "guest." It means they are super special.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 5, 2013)

I guess "super special" is one way to put it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 5, 2013)

He won't be joining us for dinner tonight...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 5, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> He won't be joining us for dinner tonight...


lusone:


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 22, 2013)

:spit:


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 23, 2013)

PE_2_Be2 said:


> I'm the same person as PE_2_Be, whose account suddenly became "Guest_PE_2_Be_*" recently. Not sure why, that's like the 3rd time I've been banned on this forum. Anyway, fuck the moderators.


Yeah, no clue.

ROFLCOPTER

And I know this is reserved, but GFY.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 23, 2013)

I think he's just trying to give the mods the motivation to learn how to IP ban somebody.


----------

